# North East today



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Not a bad day I accidentally turned off alarm clock when I thought I hit snooze. Dad called at 645 looking for me. Started fishing around 830 Left at 12n. Uncle was already there he had the metal stringer he only keeps crappie


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Walleye season closing soon here in PA gonna try to catch them tomorrow


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

Looks like you had a decent day. Good luck on the walleye. Are you fishing from shore and what are you using for the walleye?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Nice catch Jerry. Nothing happening down here for me. Maybe this morning.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2019)

Nice catch. Looks like dinner!


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Walleye didn't happen water too high. We use 1/8-1/4oz jighead sometimes just a a minnow sometimes add plastic to increase the profile. Well 1 more wknd to go we ran back down North East today got there earlier today. What a difference a day makes only caught this today


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Oh lots of throwback perch. If you just want to have fun catching fish you surely will. Ay Andy I stopped in Herb's hoping to take a picture of the picture of you on the wall and post it here but they took most of the pictures down


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey , PA . I live in N.E. . That's to many fish. I'll have to tax you next time.LOL. Good fishing. I went Sat A.M. , fished my dock for an HR. Caught 2 small ones, Left when it rained harder. :fishing:


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Well Hunter good thing is we only fish early winter through spring and even then it's rare. Hahaha that's our last chance spot when other places not producing


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

andypat said:


> Nice catch Jerry. Nothing happening down here for me. Maybe this morning.


 I meant to say, Nice catch PA.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Pajigging machin said:


> Well Hunter good thing is we only fish early winter through spring and even then it's rare. Hahaha that's our last chance spot when other places not producing


I know, I'd rather fish saltwater myself. But it does kill cabin fever. Tight lines soon.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

If this weather stays cold might be back in North East sat and sun


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Nothing but small perch for us. Ran into my uncle he caught one 9.5in crappie. Guys on the dock far right caught a few keeper perch. Might be it for my North East trips this year


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

PA, So what will you be doing if no more North East trips? I don't think it's over, do you? Do the white perch show up at North East?


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Staying close to home until I think white perch are in Millington. Not sure if white perch come in North East heavy. I know back when I young we caught a few small perch. I know we use to white perch in Elkton MD but I can't find the spot on Google maps


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Used to catch them pretty good on the flats. If you go out the road toward the end of Elk Neck there is a place to pull off on the right. Go down the steep hill and there is a trashed up beach that is right on the flats. You can wade way out there.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm definitely not wading this time of year. Just thought does anyone remember the spot in Elkton you drove down on a dirt road there was a bar on the corner and you had to pay to park at the bar? There was a tiny creek that entered the main creek and the tiny creek would be maybe 1ft at low tide with lots of mud


----------



## FishDE (Nov 22, 2018)

*Brownie's Shore!*



Pajigging machin said:


> I'm definitely not wading this time of year. Just thought does anyone remember the spot in Elkton you drove down on a dirt road there was a bar on the corner and you had to pay to park at the bar? There was a tiny creek that entered the main creek and the tiny creek would be maybe 1ft at low tide with lots of mud


Sounds like you are talking about Brownie's Shore. You would drive by Cecil County Detention Center (County Jail) and it would be around the bend on the left hand side. Used to catch all the Norfolk Spot you wanted in the fall. Kept the Spot live in a kiddie pool and would take them to Henlopen Pier in October when the Spot moved South. I would have the only Spot around. I would fish them off the front left corner on incoming tide and catch 3-7 pound tide runner Sea trout. Would never been able to catch these Weakfish if it was not for Brownie's Shore. Would catch a few stripers to, but that was during the moratorium in the 80's. Great place to fish. Was a creek off the Elk River.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

I just looked on Google Earth that doesn't look like it. I remember as you drove in bar was on your right. You went in paid to park made a right at the bar and drove towards the tiny creek. I thought it was Elk River on your left as you headed towards the tiny creek. I never remember spot coming up that high guessing that was the years we refused to get a Maryland license


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Heading out tomorrow for some Yellow perch, Drown some minnows from Herbs. :fishing:


----------



## FishDE (Nov 22, 2018)

Yes it is as exactly as you described. I don't think it is like that anymore. Just like any good fishing hole, I believe the property was bought and developed. During the spring and summer you would catch perch, small stripers and catfish. In the fall you would could catch bait size spot, nothing large. This was just off the Elk River. Shoot, I remember one fall we caught snapper blues there. You would be surprised what comes up the Elk.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

I do remember hearing blues came up there once. We tried to get some but caught none that day. Just big catfish. I don't even think we caught spot that day. Tried cutting up perch didn't work


----------

